# Travis Barker - simply unstoppable - tinie tempah cover



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

legend


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Not seen that before, liked Blink 182 for years - in their various incarnations.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

This man is GOD


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sadly because they're all doing their individual things, blinks album is late !


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Killer drum track!
Travis is kinda in the same vein as Stewart Copeland (The Police) and Chuck Biscuits (Danzig, Black Flag, DOA); Teeny weenie little kit and cosmic ability to make it sound like the percussion section of an orchestra


----------

